# hotel in Rome



## john martin (22 Aug 2010)

Can anyone suggest a reasonable priced hotel in the center of Rome? We are going for about 3 nights in early October.Also could you suggest any good places to eat.


----------



## niceoneted (22 Aug 2010)

I would also be interested in getting some recommendations on this. I will be going alone so safety in location is key, and a reasonable price. Even a reasonable priced apartment. 
Thanks


----------



## Armada (23 Aug 2010)

Hi, 

We stayed in a small hotel called Hotel 47. It was No.1 on Trip Advisor at the time we went (about 2 years ago).

We were very happy with it. It did not have a great bar or leisure facilities but that was not a problem for us. It was very centrally located which was much more important, was spotless clean and had good size airy rooms.

Search Key Posts as I think there are numerous other threads on Rome here.

I cannot remember restaurants names offhand but I do remember eating in Piazza Navarone (Navarone Square) and getting completely ripped off.


----------



## Neadyk (23 Aug 2010)

Hote Napoleon -


----------



## emmt (23 Aug 2010)

A good place to sit, eat and people watch and also have a great view of  the Pantheon  is at the McDonalds in Piazza della Rotonda. 
Lots of  Italians eat the ice cream there in favour of the Italian ice cream  shops, they serve beer, the food isnt as expensive as some of the other  restaurants and there is a fab view of the Pantheon. I always got there  for a salad caprese and a glass (or two!) of wine.

I also sometimes go to http://www.insalataricca.it/ for salads. Not really Italian, more fast food but good salads.


----------



## R Flan (26 Aug 2010)

we stayed in a hotel called hotel bailey, as it was a really good price. to walk to the spanish steps was 10 minutes and so was not smack in the centre but was still pretty close to everything. amazing city! small hotel nothing amazing but good price and lovely rooms.

we found a really insignificant looking place along a side street beside trevi fountain that you would not normally dream of going into but the pizza was unreal. majority of restaurants in rome are very good. enjoy


----------



## AgathaC (26 Aug 2010)

Friends of mine stayed at the Savoy last year, it is located close to the Spanish Steps, also within walking distance of many of the main sights, and they were happy with their stay. The best tip I received before I went to Rome some years ago was to bring the most comfortable walking shoes that you own. Tripadvisor.com is a very good source for research, enjoy your visit, it is a beautiful city.


----------



## joer (26 Aug 2010)

Friends of mine stayed in a hotel called Milani and thought it was good,central and close to Termini Station.It might be worth checking out ?


----------



## PyritePete (27 Aug 2010)

was at a wedding at the Savoy 3 years back, impressed enough but small rooms. Also have stayed at the Lancelot hotel a few times. It's 5 mins from the Colloseum so a little out of the way. Exceptionally friendly staff, spacious rooms more than makes up for it.

Enjoy !!


----------



## di74 (27 Aug 2010)

Stayed in Rome a few times. First time I stayed near the Termini but found it a little far out. Have stayed in the Hotel Oxford and Hotel Presidente both near to the Spanish steps and found them good.


----------



## IrishGunner (6 Jan 2011)

Hi

I am looking for a hotel in central Rome that is close to most attractions

I have made enquires about the Hotel Hiberia Parents stayed here and said it was central. Also checked out the [broken link removed] Is this a central hotel ? 

Travelling with Miss Gunner so looking for something decent but not mad expensive, my hostel days are over. Flying in with Ryanair(Ciampino Airport) and out with Aer Lingus(DaVinci Airport) What's the best way of getting to and from these airports

Also will be over there for Paddys day so any good pubs to visit on the day ?


----------



## michaelm (6 Jan 2011)

IrishGunner said:


> Flying in with Ryanair(Ciampino Airport) and out with Aer Lingus(DaVinci Airport) What's the best way of getting to and from these airports


I used this crowd in '08.  Couldn't fault them.


----------



## emmt (6 Jan 2011)

I've only ever travelled from daVinci and i get the train - its a doddle.

I generally get the local train to Fare Sabina and get off at Ostiense cos thats nearer to where Im staying. There are local trains and express trains to Termini so you could ask the hotel the closest train station. 

You can walk from the airport to the train - about 10mins all indoors. Just remember to get your ticket before getting on the train and validate it in one of the machines before getting on the train as well
=======================================
Public transport description: 
*Rail:* There is a _Leonardo Express_ train service running every half hour to Rome's Termini Station (journey time - 35 minutes). Metropolitan Trains _FM1_ stop at local stations on the way to Tiburtina. Services also run to Fara Sabina, Poggio Mirteto and Orte. 
*Bus: *_Terravision_ _Shuttle_ services run to Rome Termini daily, with connections to the metro A line at Lepanto. _COTRAL_ runs a night service to Rome Termini and Tiburtina daily.
*Taxi:* Taxis to the centre are readily available; passengers should only take a licensed metered taxi.



        Public transport - Bus: 
                                       Terravision Shuttle services run to Rome Termini  daily, with connections to the metro A line at Lepanto. COTRAL runs a  night service to Rome Termini and Tiburtina daily.



        Public transport - Rail: 
                                       There is a Leonardo Express train service running  every half hour to Rome's Termini Station (journey time - 35 minutes).  Metropolitan Trains FM1 stop at local stations on the way to Tiburtina.  Services also run to Fara Sabina, Poggio Mirteto and Orte.



        Public transport - Taxi: 
                                       Taxis to the centre are readily available; passengers should only take a licensed metered taxi.





Read more: http://www.worldtravelguide.net/italy/rome-leonardo-da-vinci-fiumicino-airport#ixzz1AGLgT0Io​


----------



## aalfie (6 Jan 2011)

We stayed at one really close to the Colleseum, about one block over from the main road and about 1/2 mile back.  It was a great deal, though unfortunately don't recall the name.


----------



## Slim (6 Jan 2011)

We stayed at Hotel Esquilino, beside Santa Maria Maggiore, very near Termini. Small courtyard hotel, nice staff and a handy walk to the station. Caution: wherever you stay, if you don't have aircon, you will have to leave the windows open and the noise from the streets at night, traffic on cobbles, sirens etc is stand clear.

As for eating, I would say quiet streets, small restaurants and you can't go far wrong. McDonalds for occasional coffee or ice cream and WC.

Slim


----------



## BillK (6 Jan 2011)

We stayed at the Grand Hotel Olympic about 5 minutes walk from the Vatican. Highly recommended.

You should also do a search on this site for eating out in Rome.


----------



## IrishGunner (7 Jan 2011)

Thanks

Hotel Esquilino getting mixed reviews on trip advisor cannot find a webpage for Grand Hotel Olympic just reviews on trip advisor

Still looking and looking into transport from Ciampino Airport as we arrive late there so maybe a taxi ride


----------



## emmt (7 Jan 2011)

This is the best I could find
http://www.italyheaven.co.uk/rome/ciampino.html. 



> This is a direct bus service, timed to coincide with flights, which  connects Ciampino with Stazione Termini in the centre of Rome. This  airport service has always seemed fairly efficient, and is, after a  taxi, the most efficient and comfortable way to get into Rome.



also


> Thanks to a great move by the Rome authorities, there is now (from  October 2006) a set price for taxis between Rome and its two airports.  From Ciampino Airport into central Rome (anywhere within the Aurelian  walls, which basically includes the central tourist area) a taxi ride  should cost exactly €30 (this includes baggage and up to four  passengers). This also applies in the opposite direction. If you have  problems, ostentatiously write down the taxi's license number (check  this is displayed in the cab when you get on board), and ask for a  receipt. Call 060606 to report any problems. Italian driving aside, this  is a comfortable way to travel and not too expensive if you are  travelling in a group. The great advantage is that you can travel  from/to your hotel's entrance, with no need for heaving your cases over  cobblestones or onto public transport in the centre. There is a taxi  rank right outside the terminal building, with rows of official taxis  waiting to oblige. We've had extremely bad experiences with these  Ciampino-based taxi drivers in the past,   and thoroughly appreciate the council's new price rulings. Catching a  taxi from central Rome lately, we did confirm the €30 price with the  driver, but he didn't quibble, didn't ask for more, and seemed perfectly  happy with the system. Our journey was so much faster and more  comfortable than public transport that we're tempted to stick to taxis  for the airport run.


----------



## BillK (7 Jan 2011)

IrishGunner said:


> Thanks
> 
> Hotel Esquilino getting mixed reviews on trip advisor cannot find a webpage for Grand Hotel Olympic just reviews on trip advisor
> 
> Still looking and looking into transport from Ciampino Airport as we arrive late there so maybe a taxi ride


 
Try [broken link removed] for info on the Grand Olympic.

I think somone else has already said that a taxi from Ciampino to the door of  this hotel, or any other within the walls will cost E30.


----------



## snowy (7 Jan 2011)

my favourite hotel in all of italy. Right in the centre of town and near some lovely bars etc


----------



## Thinfield (8 Jan 2011)

Group of lads booked for rugby weekend in Rome next month. Looks like hotel will be the Hotel Collosseum - seems to have a decent review on tripadvisor. The important question though is what area to head for the liveliest bars, entertainment etc?


----------



## IrishGunner (20 Jan 2011)

Neadyk said:


> Hote Napoleon -



Have you stayed here looks pretty good but not central but near station

Still looking at hotels as original hotel planned to stay in is booked out


----------



## petitz (8 Feb 2011)

Hotel Abruzzi gets good reviews on Trip Advisor. It's a nice, family run hotel right in the center of Rome. On Piazza della Rotonda, opposite the Pantheon. Many of the rooms have a view of the Pantheon actually. It is very reasonable priced 3-star hotel.


----------



## millieforbes (8 Feb 2011)

Amazing pizza at this restaurant...


----------



## IrishGunner (9 Feb 2011)

Booked the Hotel Rex. Not a 5 star hotel but dont expect to spend much time in the hotel

Will be over there for Paddys Day so any good pubs to go to ? Have seen the Fiddlers Elbow any others worth going to ? 

Also looking for places to eat visit etc or any information which you think would be helpful


----------



## pinkfloyd34 (23 Feb 2011)

PyritePete said:


> was at a wedding at the Savoy 3 years back, impressed enough but small rooms. Also have stayed at the Lancelot hotel a few times. It's 5 mins from the Colloseum so a little out of the way. Exceptionally friendly staff, spacious rooms more than makes up for it.
> 
> Enjoy !!


 
i would second the Lancelot, could not fault it, metro is also just a 5 min walk beside the colloseum


----------



## andreasabbat (28 Feb 2011)

There is a list: clickbed.com/it/bed-and-breakfast-di-roma-9-3.html

Rooms starts 20 eur in Roma.

Hope it was helpful

Greetings!


----------



## Boxette (28 Feb 2011)

*hotels in rome*

check out hotel fiume, very good


----------

